# TPO Titers are thru the roof!!!!!!



## Godsgirl001 (Oct 10, 2017)

I have been dc with Hashi's for about 9 years. Been on Synthroid and just got too tired of pushing for an Endo I just allowed my gen dr treat my disease. She just did routine labs and decided to check the TPO. They are over 2,000!!!! She wasn't too alarmed but I've been doing some reading and people think they are high at 200!!!! I've had tons of symptoms including brain fog so bad I was in a fender bender. That I was losing my mind!

Has ANYONE ever had their TPO this high??? Dr is giving me a trial of Armour. I have reservations but the Synthroid must not be working.

Top symptoms are foot pain, dizziness, body pain, brain fog, Word recall, etc. The whole gambit.

Please someone help.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

That is quite high. Mine were in the 700s, I think.

What do you latest labs look like? Have you had a thyroid ultrasound?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the board!

What do your most recent labs ( with ranges) look like?

Is this the first TPO test you have had run? High TPO means autoimmune - you already know that. If TPO is high then your autoimmune attack on your thyroid is increased. Can mean nodules have increased - thus impairing your thyroid function even more.

Have you ever had an ultrasound of your thyroid? Have you had thyroglobulin antibodies run? It would be a good idea to have both with your high TPO levels.

I have Graves and mine were over 2000 prior to my thyroid being removed - my thyroid labeled destroyed at removal.


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

I have Hashimoto's with no nodules on my thyroid.

All my antibodies are always above range.
I even have TSI close to 140% which is the cut off for this test.
When I was introduced to synthetic thyroid hormone whether it be T4 , T3 or combo is when all hell broke loose and symptoms got much worse.
I truly believe I have permanent damage from that substance.
Once put on desiccated thyroid "Armour" is when I finally after a few years of struggling, got relief.
I still have minor symptoms and some occasional insomnia but other than that I feel better than I ever have in my Life.

Your symptoms scream Hypothyroid.

In fact some of your symptoms are similar to the ones I got after starting synthetic's.
Glad you are trying the other type of thyroid hormone.
It just might open a whole new world for you as it did me....

GOOD LUCK..............................


----------



## Godsgirl001 (Oct 10, 2017)

Thanks you guys for your replies! 
You got me thinking. I haven't had a thyroid ultrasound in about 6 years. I've had a few nodules followed by my previous endocrinologist. The last time anyone looked I had a needle biopsy of one which was negative. I just gave up worrying about it. Until now. I left a message for my doctor to request a new one.
It's toonsd we have to fight for our own health. I remembered this ten years ago when I first got sick. I had to push and look things up and push some more. Then I just got tired. I lost that fighting attitude. Well this has opened my eyes! Tomoroor I pick up Armour and pray it helps with my symptoms.

Here are the labs.

T-SHIRT, 3rd generation 2.554. 0.350-1.76
Thyroxine T4,free 1.05. 0.89-1.76
T3 total. 1.00. 0.60-1.81
T3,free. 2.8. 2.3-4.2
Anti TG. 38. <41
TPO. 2,012. <61
Reverse T3. 11.5. 9.0-27.0

Thank you!!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> T-SHIRT, 3rd generation 2.554. 0.350-1.76


What's this? Gotta hate spellcheck.



> Thyroxine T4,free 1.05. 0.89-1.76
> T3 total. 1.00. 0.60-1.81
> T3,free. 2.8. 2.3-4.2


Your labs are definitely hypo - your TPO is a result of the attack on your thyroid which looks to be full on. As your thyroid is attacked it may become harder to stabilize replacement medications.


----------



## Runa-D (Oct 26, 2016)

I don't know much about all of this but in 9/2015 these were my results...Anti-Thyroglobulin---------27 <60

**Anti-Thyroperoxidase--4998 <60

The 4998 number was completely off the charts and my PCP said I had Hashimoto's, gave me a prescription for levo and sent me on my merry way.. NEVER explained anything, I had to research it all myself and still don't have a firm grip on much understanding all the ranges and what's MY normal..

So, if it's any consolation.. one of my readings was pretty bad and I've yet seen anyone higher..

For the past 6 months though I have been completely off all thyroid meds and had a GREAT summer HOWEVER, as of 2 weeks ago.. I've been extraordinarily symptomatic & it's been difficult..

New PCP on 10/26 and new Endo in January.. HOPING one will be a little more kinder than my current PCP that sent me to a psychiatrist & makes me do counseling 1x a week because he's convinced I'm suffering from a mental illness ... w/o an update and making sure I have seen my counselor he refuses to see me as my thyroid results are "normal".. prescribed me an anti anxiety long term med.. valium and xanax.. I've not had them filled.. and finally found a new PCP...

We must be advocates for our own health.. it's imperative.. and don't always accept "it's all in your head"..

XO's


----------



## Godsgirl001 (Oct 10, 2017)

Thank you guys for your support. I have been on Armour now for about a week. I feel so much body pain and today my most debilitating symptom, dizziness, has become so bad. I don't know if I should continue to give Armour more time or just go back on the Synthroid???? I don't have tons of money to keep paying the dr every time I have a question! Does it take more than a week to get the affects from Armour or any thyroid med?

Please help.


----------



## Runa-D (Oct 26, 2016)

Just wondering.. my doctor has what they call a health chart I can access online..there you can ask questions through messaging w/o having to go in and pay.. does your doctors office have this? Like a health portal? If anything I would call his office and just tell them you're not feeling better.. maybe they can ask the doctor and can get back to you..

it's worth a try..

Hope you feel better.. I can completely understand.. <3


----------

